# Foraging Wheel Review (With Pictures)



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My foraging wheel came in the mail yesterday. Since I was cleaning the cage yesterday I went ahead and put it into their cage with them. I was suprised to find out that Toast was actually the first one to figure it out. After Toast, Pastoolio figured it out this morning. I put Oxbow into it, along with a few extra pasta and puffed ice bites into it. I also left their regular Oxbow bowl out as well. 

I was surprised to find out how large the wheel actually is. The Oxbow fits through the holes perfectly. I'm sure other types of block food, as well as dehydrated fruits or veggies could also fit through the holes, depending on how small you break the pieces. It is very durable. My rats have not been able to make the holes any bigger yet. They're more interested in the food inside. So far only the bottom two compartments have been touched. Of course, it has only been a day so that will probably change. 

The scew comes off easy so the wheel is easy to clean and fill. I attached mine to the cage with paper clips because I did not want to drill a hole into my hardware cloth just to put this on the cage because I will probably move it around the cage in the future. If you choose to use the back piece, the wheel clips off really easily from the plastic back piece so you can just take the wheel out of the cage without much hassle. 

Overall, so far it looks like a great toy and a great alternative feeding bowl to those who want to find new ways to keep their rat busy and entertained. I would recommend your rats know how to use it (turn the wheel) before you completely take away their food bowl though. Mine have yet to figure that out. Lol. =P


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

That is really awesome! Where did you get it?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I got it at Dr. Foster and Smith. I buy my Oxbow from them every couple of months, and usually with the 20lb bag of Oxbow I like to buy my rats a little something extra. Here's the link to it:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18954


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow! It looks great! And the rats are adorable!


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey, thanks! I had seen those and considered getting one. Good to know that it seems to be entertaining your cuties!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Oo this would be fantastic for my young boys! I have been looking at more involved enrichment toys to have in the cage, but was not sure if this one would work. We should definitely do more of these reviews here, they are super useful to see how rats react to them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smyhls (Jul 28, 2014)

Let us know how long it takes for them to learn to spin it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

